# Come faccio a controllare la garanzia residua del Mac, dell'Iphone e dell'Ipad?



## admin (19 Dicembre 2012)

*Come faccio a controllare la garanzia residua del Mac, dell'Iphone e dell'Ipad?*

Notizia di pochi giorni fa che potete leggere qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/apple-est...ia-2-anni-per-tutti-i-dispositivi-vt2112.html ). Apple ha esteso ufficialmente la garanzia di tutti i dispositivi della Mela a due. Di conseguenza, per sottoscrivere l'*Apple Care* *c'è tempo fino al termine del secondo anno di garanzia* (prima che scada, ovviamente).

*Ma come si fa a vedere lo stato della garanzia del Mac, dell'Iphone, dell'Ipad, dell'Ipod, dell'Apple Tv e di tutti gli altri dispositivi ed accessori Apple*?

Semplice, basta cliccare questo *link* https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do ed inserire il *codice seriale* del prodotto. Il codice seriale è presente, stampato, sulla *scatola* (parte inferiore) del Device che abbiamo acquistato.


----------

